# Proyecto Final



## akus (Oct 26, 2007)

Buen día a todas las personas que se encuentran en este foro, el motivo por el cual me encuentro aquí es como todos en un principio, porque nos dejaron un trabajo casi imposible o bien porque nos gusta la electrónica. Buen llendo al grado me gustaría que me ayudaran con un proyecto final que tengo para mi laboratorio de Sistemas Digitales II y los proyectos que he hecho son el clásico astable  LM555, así como también un multiplexor contador Asc/Desc Implementación con Flip-Flop´s y un par más que no recuerdo todo en el protoboard. El hecho es que me gustaría recibir ideas y porque no proyectos para poder implementarlos y entregar una bonita práctica    El simulador que utilizo es el Multisim 10 y la verdad ¡es una maravilla! jeje espero y me puedan ayudar, de antemano por todas sus atensiónes gracias.


----------



## Thomy (Oct 26, 2007)

Proba diseñar una cerradura electronica hecha mediante lógica combinacional (ffs, compuertas). Digo con combinacional, porque con un micro es mas sencillo y mejor, pero en Digitales II se ven cosas como FFS, CONTADORES, ETC.


----------



## CUSCO (Oct 26, 2007)

POR QUE no diseñas un modulo de fisica para la medicion de intervalos de tiempos:
con un par de fotopuertas(sensores infrarrojos), unos contadores de decadas conectados en cascada (precision a la milesima estaria bien) y usando como base de tiempo un resonador de 10 mhz; obtendrias un equipo que seria capaz de medir tiempos pequeños y precisos con el cual podrias por ejemplo calcular la aceleracion de la gravedad y otras cosas mas, y de esa manera estaria aplicando tus conocimientos en cosas que realmente valen la pena y resuelven necesidades si deseas mas información chequea esta pagina  http://usuarios.lycos.es/carlosyaco/micro.htm y descarga los pdf y diapositivas sobre el tema 
equipo para experimentos de fisica suerte y hasta pronto


----------



## OliMarch (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola muy buena noche.. yo tengo un problema similar a este solamente que a mi no me dijeron exactamente con que integrados ... solamente me dijeron que debía de incluir: Motor(es), sensores(calor, optocoplador, etc.), flip- flops, electrónica digital, etc. Espero su pronta respuesta puesto que necesito presentar una propuesta el día mañana.Tengo 3 semanas para realizarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2015)

¿ Y que llevas pensado-hecho hasta ahora ?  ?


----------



## OliMarch (Oct 5, 2015)

Pues fíjate que por el momento pensaba algo como que infrarrojos activaran algún circuito que trabajase con motores 



Lo que buscaría seria que me diesen una idea de como hacerlo para yo inventármelo


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 5, 2015)

Puedes hacer un control de temperatura, con un sensor NTC (o un LM35) , un opam, un transistor, y un motor (ventilador), y que muestre la temperatura mediante flipflops o decoficadores (74LS48), O un sensor de nivel.


----------



## OliMarch (Oct 5, 2015)

Te lo agradezco mucho ruben 90 ...es de mucha ayuda para mi   y si encuentras ese diagrama aun mas  

Gracias.... por todo


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 6, 2015)

Checa si te sirve, simulalo y si te animas pues suerte... oh un sensor de nivel, sería más sencillo, hay muchos diagramas online o en este mismo foro.


----------

